# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Николай Лесков.  Рассказы

## Lampada

*Воительница* 
Аудио  -  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Текст  -  http://az.lib.ru/l/leskow_n_s/text_0025.shtml

----------


## Lampada

*Тупейный художник* 
Аудио  -  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 
Текст  -  http://az.lib.ru/l/leskow_n_s/text_0227.shtml

----------


## Lampada

*Левша* 
Аудио - http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03 
Текст  -  http://az.lib.ru/l/leskow_n_s/text_0246.shtml

----------


## Lampada

*Грабёж* 
Аудио  -  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 
Текст  -  http://az.lib.ru/l/leskow_n_s/text_0234.shtml

----------

